# Impression

## Hundge

Salut a tous !!

Je suis un nouveau dans le monde de gentoo linux et je m'eclate comme un fou !!

kde est compile , le son marche bien , mes disques $M sont accessibles ,ma kyro semble tourner correctement bref tout va bien sauf...vous l'aurez deviné....l'impression.

Je possede en effet une HP Deskjet 622 C , branchee sur un routeur qui fait office de serveur d'impression SMC Barricade.

J'ai merge cups , je l'ai lance et sur l'interface html du serveur g suivi les instructions pour installer une imprimante grace au protocol ldp sur l'adresse 192.168.123.254 et avec le queue "lp"

Le prob c que lorsqu'il me demande de sélectionner une imprimante je vais ds la liste HP et je selectionne une des HP600/600C (pkoi y-en as t'il autant ?) et paf une belle erreur : client-error qqch

Je vous demande donc de l'aide  , l'ideal serait que qqn me donne la marche complete a suivre depuis l'emerge de cups  :Wink: 

Arriverais-je un jour a imprimer ? Nul ne le sait.

Ce qui est sur c ke gentoo RULEZZZ et que apres tout ds la vie tout s'arrange bien a un moment ou a un autre.

alors je vous laisse.

A+

edit : qqes modifications sans reelle importance

----------

## Nemerid

Ton problème vient de ghostscript. Soit le paquet est innexistant, soit tu n'as pas compilé dans le bon ordre. Donc, premier conseil, mettre absoluement USE="cups ..." dans ton /etc/make.conf

Ensuite, emerge ghostscript, puis cups et tu verras, ça marchera tout seul à merveille  :Smile: 

Marc.

----------

## Hundge

Merci pour ta réponse.

J'ai suivi tes conseils  : apres avoir remerge ghostscript g essaye d'aller sur le localhost:631 et pouf une erreur "Forbidden You don't have the permission" , pourtant je suis logge en root....

G essaye de unmerge puis de remerger cups mais toujours cette erreur ?

Un moyen simple de regler le prob ?

Merci par avance  :Wink: 

----------

## thinair

A vrai dire si je me trompe pas l'interface web cups est par défaut accessible que en localhsot. Il te faut rentrer les IP que tu veux autoriser dans le fichiers /etc/cups/cupsd.conf

<Location />

Order Deny,Allow

Deny From All

Allow From 127.0.0.1 // autorise les connections localhost par défaut

Allow From 192.168.1.0/24 // autorise les connections pour toutes les ip 192.168.1.X

</Location>

Bon je suis encore pas encore un expert...   :Sad:  . Mets je crois que c'est ça la solution de ton problème... le mieux c'est que tu passes en revues toutes les options du fichiers de config et que tu customize... 

J'ai eu exactement le même problème que toi au sujet de l'installation de mon imprimante HP 970cxi... ça a marché la solution proposé par Nemerid ?

Sinon ultime solution... tu peux installer ton imprimantes depuis l'interface web cups et ça marche...

Disons en local... parce que j'ai pas encore réussit à la faire marché avec samba... snif.-

Pourant d'après la doc si cupsd start avant smbd... c'est intégré à samba... je la vois ! sous samba... mais elle n'imprime pas... aucun message d'erreur... la ça me donne une idée... les messages d'erreus de cups... je vais essayer de les trouvers  :Smile: 

a+

bonne soirée...

--

thinair

----------

